# What morph? Been told sunkissed



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

I would say a normal but im no expert :lol2:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

im going carolina my self: victory:


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd go normal too, Sunkissed are usually a lot redder/brighter


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Head pattern and square saddles say sunkissed. Or milksnake cross.  But probably sunkissed. Or at least a normal from sunkissed lines. Can we get *larger* photos, and photos of the whole snake please?


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi thanks everyone I will get some more pictures up later thanks


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Are these any better?




























Thanks again


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone any more ideas?


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

still looks Carolina to me, nice aberrant pattern thou: victory:

tbh im a boa man myself thou


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Carolina for sure have these in the reptile shop I work at


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sunkiss's are more reddish


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure now that if it is not an extremely poor example of sunkissed (and they do happen) that it is probably from sunkissed lines. The funky head pattern and square saddles point to that lineage, but it does NOT have the extra yellow wash that sunkissed typically have on the cranial third.

This is a picture of Belit, my female sunkissed.


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok then thanks everyone. Right next question then. Orchid = lavender and sunkissed, does that mean that you need to have a lavender het sunkissed and a sunkissed het lavender or one of them and any morph so long as het sunkissed or lavender or any 2 morphs het for both? 
Thanks


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Both parents must be at *least* het for sunkissed AND lavender to make an Orchid.


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool I thought it was prob that. Thank you


----------

